# Sage 58mm Naked Porterfilter for Dual Boiler



## abvilejn (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm trying to order "Sage 58mm Naked Porterfilter for Dual Boiler" in time for Christmas, but after 3 unsuccessful phone calls, I only got an explanation that their payment system is down, and that they cannot take any orders at the moment?! I have tried to find out if any other Internet base retailer are selling Sage 58mm Naked Porterfilter, but apart from Amazon.com (they don't ship to UK this particular product), I wasn't able to find any other Internet retailers.

Any help/advice where to purchase Porterfilter is much appreciated.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I too could only source one from Sage themselves. I guess they are pretty niche and Sage don't supply them to the machine retailers.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you are not in a hurry, check eBay. Someone sells them there. I think he works for Sage as his stuff is posted out with their franking machine!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322338271285?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## mdizzle1 (Nov 13, 2016)

I've run into the same issues when trying to buy a new hopper for my barista express. Give sage another go though as I got my payment through now.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> If you are not in a hurry, check eBay. Someone sells them there. I think he works for Sage as his stuff is posted out with their franking machine!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322338271285?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


yeah I got mine from him, all perfect.


----------



## abvilejn (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you very much for quick replies and your help. I will keep checking Sage website regularly, and I will contact Ebay seller regarding porterfilter. He might have some in stock, but not listed yet (I'm holding on straw here, I know...hahaha...).


----------



## mdizzle1 (Nov 13, 2016)

abvilejn said:


> Thank you very much for quick replies and your help. I will keep checking Sage website regularly, and I will contact Ebay seller regarding porterfilter. He might have some in stock, but not listed yet (I'm holding on straw here, I know...hahaha...).


Give their phone number a go if you haven't already, you will be able to place your order over the phone - no postage required.


----------



## abvilejn (Feb 6, 2015)

I explored that option already, and apparently, they are unable to take any orders over the phone as well because of problems with payment system? Will just have to be patient, I guess.


----------



## abvilejn (Feb 6, 2015)

Just a quick update: I got a call back from Sage team, and was able to place an order over the phone. Many Thanks to everyone for prompt replies and all of your help!


----------



## lmulli (Feb 16, 2015)

I got mine from http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/09eyez1986?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 along with a number of other items, all well priced and very fast delivery. Doesn't appear to have one in at the moment though.


----------



## abvilejn (Feb 6, 2015)

Ebay seller hasn't replied on my message yet, but in a meantime I got a call from Sage and placed an order over the phone. It should be with me by Wednesday. Thank you


----------



## eusty (Dec 6, 2016)

OK, stupid question time.... what is the advantage of a naked one? I've been reading this thread and wondered if I should get one.

Posted by Tapatalk


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It shows up any issues with the distribution or prep of the shot.


----------



## eusty (Dec 6, 2016)

Ah ok, as mines an Oracle then it's not really much point?

Posted by Tapatalk


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I also find it easier to clean, easier to switch baskets and it gives you a bit more head room of to have taller cups.


----------



## Xavarion (Oct 11, 2016)

Urbanbumpkin your signature says you have vst baskets and the sage db. Are they compatible?


----------

